
Seth's Blog: The hierarchy of presentations - Jakob
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/04/the-hierarchy-of-presentations.html
======
Jakob
What does he mean by "live and fully interactive"? Presentations are by
definition always live. I personally hate presentations which are
"interactive". Just show me your topic as fast as possible.

TED presentations aren’t interactive and I like them very much.

